# A Little Bit Different.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This watch is a bit unusual. It is a Raketa from 1990 and has a genuine Russian quartz movement.

The case is about 38 mm in diameter excluding crown and the dial depicts the meeting of Soviet and US forces at the Elbe river in 1945.

The bracelet is unusual too, it is flexible in a â€œspringyâ€ fashion and not to comfortable on first wearing. I think the watch will go onto a leather strap when I wear it in future, not only more comfortable but it my suit the watch better.

The back is held in place by four screws, when these are removed the bezel detaches too.

I have not seen a watch like this before, itâ€™s quirky like other picture dial watches but it is also unusual in that it has a Russian quartz movement. I think Russian watches now use far eastern movements these days and some Swiss, perhaps?

So, do I like it? Yes I do, if the strange bracelet was replaced it would look much like the semi- novelty watches that are produced today in the far east. But it has a bit more going for it than they do, itâ€™s a Russian original.

May I say a big thank you to Ian (Raketakat) from whom I got this very interesting watch.

Thanks Ian.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Different angle.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The bracelet.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Interesting watch Stan,nice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very interesting Stan







never seen one before


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

weird how it's got huge numbers, a big chunky bezel yet diddy thin hands.

Like it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

This watch goes against all the rules, it's so bloody Russian.
















Quirky, odd and so cool.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Your camera seems to improve the appearance of a watch by a factor of ten







.

It is a curio Stan - glad you like it














.

I wonder why Raketa stopped making these 7 jewel quartz movements







.

My guess is their labour intensive factory just couldn't compete when the free market kicked in







.

I love the way the watch falls to bits when you remove the screws - I should have warned you














.

Be careful not to lose that thin rubber seal







.

Happy birthday - lets hope its still going when you reach 100







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank Ian.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This watch has now been added to my web site, I wanted the world to see it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Don't show it to world Stan. They'll all want one














.

I got a mention on your site














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I should say sorry for showing it to the world but I'm not.























And, you're welcome, you deserved it.


----------

